# Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode



## dzjones (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello,

Can anybody help and advise what is the possible cause of this error on freebsd7?



```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
fault virtual address	= 0x188
fault code		= supervisor read, page not present
instruction pointer	= 0x20:0x806b1956
stack pointer		= 0x28:0xb5367ca4
frame pointer		= 0x28:0xb5367cbc
code segment		= base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
			= DPL 0, press 1, def32 1, gran 1
processor eflags	= interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process		= 26 (mpt_recovery0)
[thread pid 26 tid 100025]
Stopped at	_mtx_lock_sleep+0x46:	movl	0x188(%ecx),%eax
```


----------



## Speedy (Feb 12, 2010)

Hardware error, likely bad RAM.


----------



## dzjones (Feb 12, 2010)

It might not be the case since during the POST it will show the correct RAM size


----------



## dzjones (Feb 12, 2010)

By the way, this is machine information that encounter the installation issue as posted earlier  

Server: Dell Power Edge R300
Dell SAS 6 HBA BIOS
MTPBIOS 6.22.03.00


----------



## SirDice (Feb 12, 2010)

dzjones said:
			
		

> It might not be the case since during the POST it will show the correct RAM size



This doesn't mean the memory can't be faulty. It only means it's size is detected correctly.


----------



## dzjones (Feb 12, 2010)

Anymore suggestions on the possible solutions on the mentioned issue besides on the bad RAM?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 12, 2010)

have you run any tests to make sure that theres no bad ram?


----------

